# Nantucket Anchoring



## GMC (Sep 14, 2009)

I know this is raised every couple of years, but am planning to be in Nantucket last week of June. Prior posts and out of date cruising guides confuse me as to where I can anchor for a few days, currently. I have hard dinghy with little motor. Anyone have recent first hand knowledge as to where I can anchor in the harbor. Draw 5'. I understand anchorage area is getting gobbled up. Thank you.


----------



## JimsCAL (May 23, 2007)

Don't have first hand knowledge but have heard that you have to get a mooring - no anchoring permitted anymore. Hopefully someone that knows for sure will chime in.


----------



## sailingfool (Apr 17, 2000)

I had not heard that anchoring is out. Here is the latest reg (2008) off their web site http://www.nantucket-ma.gov/pages/nantucketma_marine/harborregs.pdf that describes the anchoring limitations for over 30', excepting you get permission. The restricted area is too far from town to be of much interest.

The historical problems of anchoring in Nantucket is the mooring fields have gotten so wide that the open space available is not too convenient, plus the bottom has a lot of kelp, so getting a good set is tricky.

Anytime I've woken up on anchor to a blow in Nantucket, you see one out of three boats heading for the beach, or already on the beach. that plus the crowds lead to the big mooring field...

PS - nowadays I just stay around Marthas Vineyard, Nantucket is a hassle...


----------



## jimrafford (Jan 7, 2011)

You cannot anchor anywhere beyond first point. They closed off all anchoring beyond there because a cruise ship was anchoring in there and ruining the shellfish beds. The anchorage is small and the current can be strong depending on where you are. The farther into the shallows to the south east you can get the better off you will be. Make sure you have screens. The mosquitos can be a nightmare even out in the anchorage.
Jim


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

Anchoring will never be banned in Nantucket, not as long as boats like these keep calling there&#8230; Banning anchoring for boats that can otherwise lie to a mooring, maybe someday - but certainly not for the sort of yachtsmen that Nantucket values above all others&#8230;










As others have noted, Nantucket can certainly be a challenging anchorage&#8230; Every time I've attempted to sneak into shallower water, the thick eelgrass has made me less than confident about my set, and I've always opted for anchoring in a bit deeper water where the current runs, but at least the bottom is a bit more scoured, and the holding more secure&#8230; In any event, you'll be quite a ways out from town&#8230;

If you do anchor in any current, I'd caution against leaving the boat before you've experienced on full tidal cycle, or at least be back to the boat before the current turns the first time&#8230; If you're laying to a mixed rode, use a sentinel, or a keel wrap will be a strong possibility&#8230; And, Nantucket is one of those places I always take a handheld GPS with me in the dink, even on the most beautiful days, the fog can come in with surprising speed, they don't call it the Grey Lady for nothing, after all&#8230; (grin)

If you're spending some time there, I'd recommend trying to get up into the Head of the Harbor for a day or two, it's a beautiful spot&#8230; Virtually guaranteed you'll be the only cruising boat up there&#8230; Pretty skinny water getting in there, but do-able with your draft within a few hours of high water (last time I was in there was about 4 years ago, things could have changed a bit since, of course - but it appears that route has remained fairly stable over the years)

And, if you're up for some serious gunkholing, consider heading into the pond at Tuckernuck&#8230; This one's not for the faint of heart, you need to time it at slack high water for the arrival at the entrance to the pond, and I wouldn't attempt it with a swell running offshore and through the gut between Madaket and Tuckernuck&#8230; The entrance is very narrow, and very close to the beach, once you're committed there's little option for turning back - ideally, you'd want to try it just as the ebb is beginning&#8230;

But once inside, you'll likely have a very special place all to yourself, aside from picnic and day visitors coming over from Madaket&#8230; the beach on Tuckernuck is beautiful and remote, and the last time I was in there, I was invited for a drink and what turned into dinner by one of the few homeowners on the island, he said I was the first cruising boat he'd seen in there in years&#8230;. Tuckernuck is a very cool place, a real adventure going in there, highly recommended&#8230;


----------



## jimrafford (Jan 7, 2011)

As I stated previously, anchoring beyond first point has been prohibited as of 2 years ago. I used to spend days anchored at the head of the harbor all alone and it was great. Today, if the mosquitos don't drive you out the harbor master will.
Jim


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

jimrafford said:


> As I stated previously, anchoring beyond first point has been prohibited as of 2 years ago. I used to spend days anchored at the head of the harbor all alone and it was great. Today, if the mosquitos don't drive you out the harbor master will.
> Jim


Just curious, were you ever actually "evicted" from the Head of the Harbor?

I believe last time I was in there, the harbor regulations stated one couldn't remain there longer than 24 hours. Yet I stayed there for the better part of 3 days, no one ever said a thing... Given that a boat of any size generally needs a high tide to make it up there, it's pretty much a given that going in there requires at least an overnight stay...

Also disappointing that the coves beyond First Point are now off-limits, they were definitely the place to hunker down in the event of a northeaster, or in the wake of a strong frontal passage... One would hope the Harbormaster might cut one a little slack to those choosing to seek a more protected anchorage in the event of a blow, and lessen the risk of boats dragging into the mooring field...

I see, however, that those restrictions are only for _boats *greater than* 30 feet in length_... I happen to come in right at 30', so I may get to be a test case for the precise wording of those regulations later on this summer...

Of course, the fertilizer runoff from the manicured lawns of the mansions that surround the harbor is what has really killed the shellfishing in there, but no one is going to tell some hedge fund manager what he can do with his property, tearing out all the native vegetation and replacing it with acres of faux fairways from Augusta National...

Nantucket remains one of my favorite places on earth, but sadly slips slightly down the list with each subsequent visit...


----------



## GMC (Sep 14, 2009)

*Thanks*

Thank you, all. Just what I was looking for.
Greg


----------



## GMC (Sep 14, 2009)

*Tuckernuck*

Jon,
Now I am intrigued. Just looked at some charts and am trying to imagine approach to (East Pond, right?). Wow, even if I never do it, that is going to keep me up at night. What would it be? Rolling south and west and then going north along island to enter pond, or cutting . . . no, that's got to be it. Right?


----------



## GMC (Sep 14, 2009)

Can't be East Pond. Jon, when you say pond, you mean the inside the arm of Smith Point?


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

GMC said:


> Can't be East Pond. Jon, when you say pond, you mean the inside the arm of Smith Point?


That's correct, the anchorage is in the bight behind Smith Point, here's a chart of the general area:










However, that area has changed considerably over the years from the chart. The inlet between Esther Island and Smith Point has migrated considerably to the west, and is basically right at where "Smith Pt" is wprinted on the chart. This pic shows the pond and anchorage in the upper right corner (this pic is from the wonderful blog of a Nantucket waterman, link below)

epond.jpg (image)

Nantucket Waterfront News: 1/14/07 - 1/21/07

Coming across from the channel from Madaket, you basically proceed as if you're heading out the inlet, you don't want to make the turn into Tuckernuck Pond too soon&#8230; There is a narrow marked channel that brings you around Smith Pt, but as the pic below indicates (taken when departing the pond, heading back out towards the inlet) it puts you very close to the beach&#8230; The companion red nun buoy to the green in the pic is probably barely hidden by my mast, it's that tight&#8230; So, you can see why you'd only want to try this in benign conditions, and favorable light, as well - heading for Tuckernuck is about as close as you'll come in New England to good old Bahamian eyeball navigation, the best time to do this would be earlier in the day, with the sun behind you&#8230;


----------



## johnbwags (Aug 17, 2014)

Adding to this post as I'm fresh back from Nantucket in August 2014.

I spoke to HM's office and anchoring is permitted East of green can 13 and not further than "first point" to the west (an imaginary line is drawn between First Point and a house on the south side of the harbor with a large green bulkhead/sea wall). This is further bound by the mooring field to the south and the shoals of coatue by the North. So, looking at a chart, draw a narrow rectangle running west from green can 13 along coatue, ending at First Point. Coming into the harbor, just bang a left at green can 13, don't worry about anchoring in the channel to the Head of the Harbor, it is accepted and small boats will whip by you all day. Some people go further in to the head of the harbor (but technically not allowed) and some people go to the very west end of the mooring field (but shallow).

The anchorage is prone to eel grass, so a danforth/fluke style anchor is recommended by HM. Depth is 14 to 20 feet. Again, watch out it shallows fast on the north side approaching the strip of land, which is coatue.

Be warned that the current rips through here from east to west and west to east as the whole of the "Head of the Harbor" empties and fills via this passage which is also the anchorage. Honestly, I think the only reason Nantucket has left this as anchorage as it would make a lousy mooring field. It is also far from the dinghy docks as you would expect.

Be further warned that it is not uncommon to get the anchor rode wrapped around your keel when the current changes if there is a combination of wind and current at odds. We saw it happen to a sailboat on our first day and later that sailboat dragged down on another boat and had to be pulled apart. (my video is on youtube search "nantucket anchorage"). Then we wrapped our keel at 2am the next day and a google search gives other examples, so consider using an anchor sentinel.

We were only on anchor because moorings were sold out on our first night. We moved to a mooring our 2nd day ($70 for at 40ft) and would not go to Nantucket without a mooring reservation again (though we are not extensive anchorers). When we wrapped our keel and dragged, we picked up a private mooring that we knew was clear. The next morning, Nantucket Mooring's owner Dennis Melcalfe was super mean and aggressive about putting us off without regard to the circumstances, but was then quite helpful when we rented from him. We were psyched to be on a rental mooring and helped us enjoy the last part of our time there.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Just spent two weeks cruising up and down the New England coast. We spent every single night at anchor, other than in Nantucket. It's the worst anchorage I can think of, especially in a storm and we were there during a thunderstorm. Get a good Nor'easter and that anchorage is treacherous, as fetch from the Head of the Harbor has miles to build up steam.

Still, it remains one of favorite places to visit. The rich and famous don't do anything for us. But, be sure there are more regular folk around, just take a look at the ferry lines. Everything is convenient, there are tons of restaurants of all styles and budgets, groceries are within easy walking distance and the water dock is long and easy to manage. 

A small anecdote, but I think prices have subsided a bit. I bought a baseball hat as a gift and recall them being a ridiculous $25 last time. Same place, same hat, now $15. Nevertheless, ACK will take everything you have, if you let it. Still, there are some affordable spots.


----------



## casey1999 (Oct 18, 2010)

Talk about Nantucket being expensive. 15 years ago my wife and I spent our honeymoon there. We got a hot fudge sundae at the local ice cream shop (I think this one has since closed) They charged somthing like $5 for the hot fudge sundae and then charged an additional $0.50 for the hot fudge. Go figure. I didn't even know where to start with a complaint so I just paid the $5.50 plus tax and tip.

I should add my wife and I still joke and laugh about the sundae experience on Nantucket, even after 15 years.


----------

